# ""    ?

## xobotok

ĳ,           ?  50 .  ?

----------


## Merry Corpse

?

----------


## alexx76

> ?

  )))))

----------


## Condor

> ?

    ?

----------


## tayatlas

50  ?  
  ..... ....   .     ?

----------


## Ch!p

*tayatlas*, ?

----------


## erazer

> *tayatlas*, ?

  !   ! -   !!!...

----------


## Lera

?    ,   .

----------


## k

*Lera*, ,  ?

----------


## Sky

*Lera*,     ?  ?

----------


## y-mob

> *Lera*,     ?  ?

    -

----------


## Condor

> Lera,     ?  ?

       -   .      .

----------


## Lera

> -   .      .

   )

----------


## Condor

> -

            50 000 .,      :D

----------


## rayaIvanova

)))))  ,    ,          )))

----------


## mustitz

> 50 000 .,      :D

      ...

----------


## rasta-koy

> 50 000 .,      :D

    ,   ,      .

----------


## mustitz

50000 UAH     2000 EURO. ,      ,     .    .

----------


## rasta-koy

> ,      ,     .

  ,   ,  !

----------


## 23q

,  ,  ,      .

----------


## Karen

> ,

     !

----------


## rasta-koy

> !

  ,      !
  :        :
- , - !
       ,    
     --  ,       ,      !
           , ,     !      !

----------


## 23q

.   .

----------


## rasta-koy

> .   .

     ,  !

----------


## 23q

.  .

----------


## mustitz

> ,   ,  !

     .

----------


## infospacer

> .

  ?

----------


## rasta-koy

> .

  ,     =)   

> .  .

  ,      ,    , ,  ,     ,      =)

----------


## Karen

> ,      ,    , ,  ,     ,      =)

    . ,  !

----------


## infospacer

> ,

----------


## rasta-koy

> . ,  !

    "", ,   ? ,  ,  ,   !
,       ,      , ,   ,    !
,      ,  =) ,   ...

----------


## Dracon

> ĳ,           ?  50 .  ?

  50000,00 . = 6255,47$;  05.02.2013 . 840	USD	1	 	7,993000
131623,22 . = 6255,47$;  28.05.2015 . 840	USD	1	 	21.0413

----------


## rasta-koy

> 50000,00 . = 6255,47$; 05.02.2013 . 840	USD	1	 	7,993000
> 131623,22 . = 6255,47$; 28.05.2015 . 840	USD	1	 	21.0413

     !

----------


## Sky

> ,  !

    ? )))

----------


## rasta-koy

> ? )))

  ,     ,     ,

----------


## mustitz

> ?

   ,    .       ,  .     1000 USD  10 000 USD.   20%,    ,  .

----------


## Jedi_Lee

**  
       -   .    
  -      - 500 ,   -,     1500 . 
   30    ... 
  ,   .    **     3000 . 
            39 . 
         ,    ,       .  
    ,      . (** )   
     - . 
       -  .    
    ,     ABC, CBS, and NBC. 
35%      -  .

----------

-      ,    .

----------


## infospacer

> -      ,  ** .

  $1500     - "  "?!!   !      B (    )     . 
      -   -           ,       (,  ,      ).  -  ,       -    .

----------


## 23q

> -      ,    .

     - !

----------


## infospacer

> ,    .       ,  .     1000 USD  10 000 USD.   20%,    ,  .

    ,           ,    (   , ,  ).  ,           䳿,     ,   ...

----------


## rasta-koy

> -      ,    .

     --   ,  ,     !
,      ,    ? ? ? -- =)))

----------


## mustitz

> -      ,    .

      .   ,   X-Art.   

> ,           䳿,     ,   ...

      .      . 
     :   

> - ',   .    :    .   ,    ,    .    ,   ,       . 
> -  ,   ,        !       .  ,    :            ,     ,     ,        . 
> - -       -    ? 
> - ',   ,   ,      ,  , ,      .      -  -        . ,   ,     . 
>   ,     ,           ,      ,    :  
>      : ,          ,     
>    :    .   ,  ,   .          ,     ,     ,      !     ,         . 
>      :   ! 
> - --? 
> ...

----------


## alexx76

)

----------


## infospacer

-   : 
"   VIII ,       ,    ** .       . 
 ,  ,                 . 
 ,  ,     .            ,     .        ,     ,       ,        .     ,   ,    ,     ,   ." http://www.unn.com.ua/ru/news/146915...yu-m-gavrilyuk  * :* 
"  ,       ,           ,     -           . 
  : "         ,   -  ,     ?" 
,  - ,       ,     ,     - . 
,  ,      ,   -,            ,   -  ,     -    . 
  ?        ,  ,    ? -  .   .  .     . " https://www.facebook.com/anna.amargo?fref=nf

----------


## rasta-koy

> "   VIII ,       ,           .       .

  , ,   .          ,   .
  --  .      --   .     , ,      --   ,  ?  !
   --        --         " ",  ?   

> ,  ,    ? -  .   .  .     . "

  *   !!!*
      , -     ,   ,  ...

----------


## 23q

.   .     .     .  !!!   .

----------


## yarko1983



----------


## Dracon

> .

  *         -* 3139  18.09.2015.       .        ' ̲׻,         .        .

----------


## alexx76

> *         -* 3139  18.09.2015.       .        ' ̲׻,         .        .

----------


## LOGR

> 

    ,    .

----------


## 23q

.  .

----------


## bvn

> - 3139  18.09.2015.       .        ' ̲׻,         .        .

  ,    ""   ... ,     ...

----------


## Merry Corpse

?  . 
 -,   ,

----------


## GrayFox

.

----------

,   10        ((

----------


## Jedi_Lee

> 10

  ... 300 .       ,         ... 
...  -

----------


## Jedi_Lee

> .

  ...

----------


## Dracon

> ĳ,          ?  50 .  ?

   2017  50000,00  -     ...........  ,    䳺 ! ĳ       !

----------


## GVL224

> 2017  50000,00  -     ...........  ,    䳺 ! ĳ       !

      ,  ...

----------


## Dracon

> , ** ...

  ....... "**" - ,   !

----------


## GVL224

> ....... "**" - ,   !

     "".
   :)

----------

